# Do you guys work every day?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

We are making enough but we're not working everyday and I wish we did. I don't like sitting here doing nothing all day. Anyone else feel the same? I know it might be different in more populated areas but driving through the rural mountains is nice.

We bring our 2 year old, dog, and my future wife on every job. I enjoy working.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I work too much---I schedule myself days off and still end up doing work related B.S. OH well.....

I would recommend against bringing the little ones along--kinda scary if you ask me. JMO.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

MNP&P said:


> I work too much---I schedule myself days off and still end up doing work related B.S. OH well.....
> 
> I would recommend against bringing the little ones along--kinda scary if you ask me. JMO.


Yeah, definitely can be dangerous depending on the area. He sits in the truck sometimes. We've been lucky and have only had one house that wasn't pretty nice this season.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in the office 90% of the time now, and my office is next to where I live, so I work 24/7. My job is to make sure my guys have jobs. When I was loading up the truck in the morning and on site everyday, it was 6 days a week.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I'm in the office 90% of the time now, and my office is next to where I live, so I work 24/7. My job is to make sure my guys have jobs. When I was loading up the truck in the morning and on site everyday, it was 6 days a week.


I am very similar to GTX. I have guys working generally 6 days a week 12 hrs a day, so I work a more standard 40 hr work week but am "on call" from 7 AM to 10 PM pretty much everyday and I definitely get calls almost everyday in that time frame. Not to mention the nationals are pretty much calling in that same time frame, too.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> We are making enough but we're not working everyday and I wish we did. I don't like sitting here doing nothing all day. Anyone else feel the same? I know it might be different in more populated areas but driving through the rural mountains is nice.
> 
> We bring our 2 year old, dog, and my future wife on every job. I enjoy working.


Working everyday is good/fun for awhile, but it will burn you out eventually. Spend Sundays with the family, go to the zoo, park, work on your own house. Even though you will be thinking about work half the time, it's still important to do. When you start working 7 days a week, and can't dedicate most of a day to yourself, that's when you know it's time to hire help.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoly said:


> We are making enough but we're not working everyday and I wish we did. I don't like sitting here doing nothing all day. Anyone else feel the same? I know it might be different in more populated areas but driving through the rural mountains is nice.
> 
> We bring our 2 year old, dog, and my future wife on every job. I enjoy working.


I work in the field 3 to 4 days a week in late fall/winter/early spring. Late Spring/Summer/early fall its usually 5 to 6 days per week.

My suggestion is do NOT sit around doing nothing. Develop a website, if you have one work on it. Develop a flyer to give to realtors/land lords/property management companies, etc. Spend the time writing a business plan if you don't have one. Do a break even analysis on the services that you provide. Personally, in your shoes, I would count my blessings. Kids are only going to get older and it happens fast. My youngest is 9 1/2 already. 

Too many times nationals and regionals will run you so ragged, you only have time to work IN the business, not ON the business. There is a huge difference......Use the time to work on your business.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

For the past 3 weeks I have been working 7 days a week. Trying to hire some people but even in this economy it is hard to get people.
Tried hiring somebody for grass cuts and his response was "well I charge $25.00 a lawn". I asked if he was a business with insurance and he said no.
Hired another guy for $110.00 a day. Day 1 after 4 hours, "oh I have an emergency gotta leave". Day 2 I can work but only 4 hours, do I still get paid the full amount? bye bye.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Office time? Time off? What is this mythical stuff you speak of?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess I got what I deserve, always wanted to own my own business. 
And people think it is great owning your own business. lol


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't work full time.... Only 10 days a week.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I seriously don't mind it at all. Am I the only one?! haha If the weathers nice I not only don't mind it but enjoy it.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Working everyday is good/fun for awhile, but it will burn you out eventually. Spend Sundays with the family, go to the zoo, park, work on your own house. Even though you will be thinking about work half the time, it's still important to do. When you start working 7 days a week, and can't dedicate most of a day to yourself, that's when you know it's time to hire help.


AMEN Absent father or husband sindrome SUCKS! My dad was gone for 11 hours a day. When he was home and IF he had 3 martinis he was an ass. Spend time with the kids and wife, especially the latter. She will support you throught the times the money is gone. If she does not kick her to the curb. Speaking from expeirence. Live like a popper on a kings income.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

People who run a business tend to have a little more concern about how the government spends our money when we write 4 checks a year to Uncle Sam.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Live like a popper on a kings income.


One of my guys told me I need to buy a super nice truck since I own the business and didn't know why I drive a 97 prior salvage damaged f150(the worst vehicle in our fleet). I explained that I liked the money in the bank rather than in my car. I will spend the money necessary on the business but I spend as little as possible on myself. Times are great now but as we all know a national can drop you at any time and eventually the foreclosure market will slow down.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

That's a benefit to working with my fiancee and bringing the kid with us. We go out to eat often, visit parks in the areas, etc.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> That's a benefit to working with my fiancee and bringing the kid with us. We go out to eat often, visit parks in the areas, etc.


My wife and I used to go a lot. It was fun. Better than just sitting in front of a tv every night. Driving back chatting instead. But my 2yr old won't sit still long enough ha ha


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I usually do work everyday but we're done around 2-3 if I see I made enough money I still pay my workers their full day.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

It's allways crazy. First you don't have enough work...you beat the streets, tell all you need some work. BAMM, too much work and never a break. I have noticed a pattern with the nationals though, THEY (our "cooridinators" or our account "handlers") usually has the weekend off and after you complete all the weeks work over the weekend, come Monday early Tues. I don't have enough going on...till WENSDAY then get slammed than have to work the whole weekend to get things done on time.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> It's allways crazy. First you don't have enough work...you beat the streets, tell all you need some work. BAMM, too much work and never a break. I have noticed a pattern with the nationals though, THEY (our "cooridinators" or our account "handlers") usually has the weekend off and after you complete all the weeks work over the weekend, come Monday early Tues. I don't have enough going on...till WENSDAY then get slammed than have to work the whole weekend to get things done on time.


Yep! Has been the norm for a long time! I always have work the first of the week(it`s what they wanted me to do over the weekend!!) I run my company I do not let them!:thumbup:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

garylaps said:


> It's allways crazy. First you don't have enough work...you beat the streets, tell all you need some work. BAMM, too much work and never a break. I have noticed a pattern with the nationals though, THEY (our "cooridinators" or our account "handlers") usually has the weekend off and after you complete all the weeks work over the weekend, come Monday early Tues. I don't have enough going on...till WENSDAY then get slammed than have to work the whole weekend to get things done on time.


This is exactly how it is. They have to catch up on all their W/Os from Friday Night to Sunday night and then we don't get work til Wed.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I used to work 5-6 days during the hay day them when I got married two years ago I cut it down to about 4 long days. Now since it has gotten slower in the bay area I usually work about 2-3 days a week and have never been happier. When I have big jobs a few times a month I'll work everyday but now I'm enjoying it. I have a lot more time to spend with my wife and tons of time in the garage building my Offroad trailer and working on my Offroad trucks and then I fill the other time with buying and selling parts and other satisfying activities. Now I choose the quality of work I do not just doing the quantity


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

I am the office...work 7 days a week. 
The guys work 6 days a week right now, daylight to dark.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Zoly said:


> That's a benefit to working with my fiancee and bringing the kid with us. We go out to eat often, visit parks in the areas, etc.


 and its a deduction


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I work 7 days a week. Crews work 6 (most weeks). I work in the field all day, spend at least 3 hours a night in the office. I also "try" to spend at least one day in the office during the week.

Owning your own business is...great?


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Right now I wish I could be working 7 days a week. My off days have consisted of me signing up to numerous PP companies as a vendor.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you have multiple realtors/small banks in your service area? If so, put on your best clothes and start making the rounds. Have a small presentation on your capabilities, services offered, and experience. Take donuts and business cards with you. Eventually, word will spread and you will start taking on local work orders. And if they say no thanks, at least you tried!

Ironhorse 5


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

We used to do a lot with the realtors, loved it. But, they are being forced to go through nationals for the most part now.
My crews are still out, have 2 evictions next week, 1 the week after, a couple of rehab jobs in the works, just finished cutting a road to gain access to a property (nice 12,000 pay check). The rest is the initial secures, usually do 4 or 5 a week and now doing about 30 weekly mows.
Bank wanting bid remove molded drywall at a property and treat studs with bleach. Can't seem to get them to understand that mold on back side is not going to correspond with spots they can see on front side of drywall. Expecting inside walls to be eaten up....


----------

